# Slipped wing, should I clip it?



## IcarusSomnio (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a Cayuga drake with slipped wing, it's not bothering him and he can't fly as it is, so it's really just a cosmetic problem. I bought him with it at auction, and it seems to be a bit better now that he's on a more natural, outdoorsy diet. 

I was curious, should I clip the wing? Will it then grow back at molt?


----------



## BirdDust (Feb 8, 2008)

Slip wing is easily corrected if you treat it when it appears. If you know how to tape a wing, that might solve the problem. Clipped wings will grow back when the bird molts, but will not solve the problem in the long run.


----------



## IcarusSomnio (Apr 10, 2010)

BirdDust said:


> Slip wing is easily corrected if you treat it when it appears. If you know how to tape a wing, that might solve the problem. Clipped wings will grow back when the bird molts, but will not solve the problem in the long run.


The problem is that he's a completely matured adult, and not a still-growing duckling. When I bought him, the problem was already present but I read that it's irreversible in adults. 

I caught him (there not hand tamed ducks, I keep them around because I enjoy the quacking and their ducky antics ) the other day and took a closer look at his wings. On the right he has some pretty nasty scarring that looks mildly inflamed. I would assume from over-grooming...? 
I'm going to be putting on some anti-inflammatory ointment on it then wrapping it so he can't groom it off. His other wing is fine. 

Now that I think about it, I also want to re-check that one wing. He might have been pinioned on that one side. Though I wouldn't know why, since he's not a flying breed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please keep us posted, and thank you for taking this duck in. I have ducks as well as pigeons with droopy wings that are old problems that can't be easily fixed or fixed at all in some cases. I clip the wing feathers short enough so they aren't stepping on them all the time. It would, indeed, be strange if the wing was pinioned, but you never know.

Terry


----------

